# ..



## Guest (Aug 26, 2012)

...


----------



## Reborn (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm kinda flabbergasted by the title. Anxiety is NOT deadly, unless you take into account that years and years and years of anxiety and stress may lead to problems such as heart disease or whatever. Almost everyone here has experienced periods of intense anxiety much like Andy did and we are still here and completely physically unharmed. It really isn't safe to insinuate that anxiety WILL lead to suicide since at the end of the day Andrew killed himself because he he could no longer cope with a specific problem and probably had little hope for a positive future. This is like saying getting a divorce is deadly or losing a job is deadly. It's not the situation that is the problem, it's the attitude towards it. Unfortunately, Andrew had a negative attitude towards his situation, which I know is easy to fall into when you are anxious and depressed all the time, but if the anxiety was the REAL culprit I doubt that even half of the people on this site would be alive today.


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

Anxiety can be deadly.
Anxiety is deadly.
The above statements differ.
Studies have shown that anxiety increases the risk of suicide in depression by a factor of 10.
I think it is fair to say that anxiety can be deadly as a risk factor for suicide.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Best to cut out anxiety ...


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2012)

...


----------

